# Onkyo HT-9400THX vs. Onkyo HT-8409



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

So I have a build thread up here as well but I thought I may get more specific traffic on a HTIB if I start a specific thread for it. Due to budgetary constraints I am limited to a max of $600 for AV & Speakers and I would like a 7.1 system. Due to that my options are limited to HTIB. Accessories4less sells refurbished Onkyo system at about 40% off which is great because I can get into a better HTIB in my price range. I have narrowed it down to two The HT-8409 & the HT-S9400THX. The latter costing $600 and the other $500. So for $100 is the 9400 a better buy, the only difference I can tell are that the speakers on the 9400 are Acoustic suspension while the 8409 has Bass Reflex (I have no idea which is better). Also the 8400 has two floor speakers vs. book shelf. Below is a link to a write up on the 9400 as well as the spec sheets on the Receivers. The 8409 uses the NR-609 and the 9400 uses the HT-R990. The only difference I can tell between the two is that the NR-609 has two sub pre-outs so I guess it can be a 7.2 While the 9400 only has 1. The 9400 is also THX I/S certified while the 8409 is only THX Select2 Plus.

Help me decide. :huh:

http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-ht-s9400thx-home-theater-box

*9400*








*8409*


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Look awfully close. Unless there are big differences with the speakers, I would go with the 8409 as it offers 2 more HDMI Inputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Look awfully close. Unless there are big differences with the speakers, I would go with the 8409 as it offers 2 more HDMI Inputs.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It also has 2 sub pre-outs so I guess that means I can use two subs? As for the HDMI I don't see needing more than 4. The speakers are the tie braker but I'm not sure which system has better speakers :huh:

Found the below on speaker specs.

*8409 specs*
http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S8409&class=Systems&p=s

*9400 Specs*
http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S9400THX&class=Systems&p=s


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Honestly speakers are going to be somewhat of a compromise regardless, but both are far better than average HTIB's. After looking more at it, I still think I would go with the 8409.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Honestly speakers are going to be somewhat of a compromise regardless, but both are far better than average HTIB's. After looking more at it, I still think I would go with the 8409.


Edited my previouse post with links to system details


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

I own the 9400 and am very amazed and pleased with this HTiB. This system sounds great. Everyone (friends and workers) who have come over have all complimented the sound. They said it felt immersive, crisps and full of bass. I haven't heard the 8409, so I can't comment on that. I am using it with a Mitsubishi WD-92842, Oppo BDP-93, XBOX 360, FiOS HMDVR, XBOX and WD MyBook. I don't think I will ever go to a theater to watch another movie.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

enthuz said:


> I own the 9400 and am very amazed and pleased with this HTiB. This system sounds great. Everyone (friends and workers) who have come over have all complimented the sound. They said it felt immersive, crisps and full of bass. I haven't heard the 8409, so I can't comment on that. I am using it with a Mitsubishi WD-92842, Oppo BDP-93, XBOX 360, FiOS HMDVR, XBOX and WD MyBook. I don't think I will ever go to a theater to watch another movie.


Any pics with speakers? How are they mounted?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Tough one. The 9400 does look to have nicer speakers, but I still do not think there will be a huge difference.
Also, you might want to consider getting a TX-NR609 from Acccesories4less, 2 pairs of SVS SBS-02's for $300 for 2 pairs and SCS-02 for $99 and adding a Dayton Subwoofer when you can afford it. While a bit more expensive, it would be a tremendous upgrade over either and Speakers are the most important component in an HT.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Tough one. The 9400 does look to have nicer speakers, but I still do not think there will be a huge difference.
> Also, you might want to consider getting a TX-NR609 from Acccesories4less, 2 pairs of SVS SBS-02's for $300 for 2 pairs and SCS-02 for $99 and adding a Dayton Subwoofer when you can afford it. While a bit more expensive, it would be a tremendous upgrade over either and Speakers are the most important component in an HT.


From the specs on their site it does seem that both systems have similar AVR's, Margot difference seems to be the speakers. I do like the 2 sub preouts on the 8409. With a 30x11 room would 2 subs be overkill?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would heed JJ's advice on the 609 AVR and SVS speakers. As far as the subwoofers I'm not sure there is such a thing as overkill.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

devildog1679 said:


> Any pics with speakers? How are they mounted?


I have the L/R Fronts and Center on my wall unit in their designed places, so no mounting necessary for them. My L/R Surrounds are on stands (Sansus HF1) due to wiring limitations with outside wall and tables w/lamps my wife insisted on having in the exact location as my speakers. onder: The L/R Rears are flush mounted to the rear wall. I used Audyssey 2EQ setup to calibrate the speakers and then made a slight tweak on the sub. The audio is awesome and I love them. 

If you prefer stands for all (minus the Center) then there are plenty of options available. Also I definitely understand the limitations budget provide, which is why I went with this HTiB vs the separates. I can have a great sounding setup now and start saving for a larger system later.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I would heed JJ's advice on the 609 AVR and SVS speakers. As far as the subwoofers I'm not sure there is such a thing as overkill.


I hear you but I would really like a 7.1 and I realize a HTIB is not the best route but it’s the one my budget dictates. So at this point it's definitely going to be one of these two systems, I'm just not sure which one is the better one. The AVR are identical except for the additional sub output on the 8409. So I guess it comes down to which one has the better speakers. I don’t know enough about speaker design to answer that question from the specs they give.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

enthuz said:


> I have the L/R Fronts and Center on my wall unit in their designed places, so no mounting necessary for them. My L/R Surrounds are on stands (Sansus HF1) due to wiring limitations with outside wall and tables w/lamps my wife insisted on having in the exact location as my speakers. onder: The L/R Rears are flush mounted to the rear wall. I used Audyssey 2EQ setup to calibrate the speakers and then made a slight tweak on the sub. The audio is awesome and I love them.
> 
> If you prefer stands for all (minus the Center) then there are plenty of options available.


Thanks for the info, due to small kids running around like maniacs I will have to wall mount all the speakers minus the sub. All will be mounted high on the walls near the corners, the center will be center wall high and the side speakers will be center wall high as well. I know the fronts are tall so that was mu only concern, how they would look wall mounted. But hey it’s a HT room so its ok


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

I think they will look good mounted either side and above/below any display. The speakers avg 7 lbs each for surrounds/rears. I used a simple toggle/bolts to hang them. Also get some 14/16 awg speaker wire (CL2 min rated) from Monoprice. The ones provided are very cheap and aren't CL2 rated.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

enthuz said:


> I think they will look good mounted either side and above/below any display. The speakers avg 7 lbs each for surrounds/rears. I used a simple toggle/bolts to hang them. Also get some 14/16 awg speaker wire (CL2 min rated) from Monoprice. The ones provided are very cheap and aren't CL2 rated.


I actually already have 12 AWG from monoprice as well as RG6 cable for sub. Do the speakers accept banana plugs? I have yet to see pictures of the rear of the speakers on any site.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

devildog1679 said:


> I actually already have 12 AWG from monoprice as well as RG6 cable for sub. Do the speakers accept banana plugs? I have yet to see pictures of the rear of the speakers on any site.


Yes, they accept banana plugs. 12 AWG will definitely do. I also bought some HQ RG6 prefabs from Monoprice for my sub, mainly due to placing it a little farther away from the receiver. It is on the opposite end of the wall and hidden under a table. I love it when people try to look for where the bass is coming from. It feels the room and shakes my house. The sub box is huge though, larger than my Yamaha sub it replaced. I tried to find a picture that I used, but couldn't find it. I will take a pic later and add to this post.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

enthuz said:


> Yes, they accept banana plugs. 12 AWG will definitely do. I also bought some HQ RG6 prefabs from Monoprice for my sub, mainly due to placing it a little farther away from the receiver. It is on the opposite end of the wall and hidden under a table. I love it when people try to look for where the bass is coming from. It feels the room and shakes my house. The sub box is huge though, larger than my Yamaha sub it replaced. I tried to find a picture that I used, but couldn't find it. I will take a pic later and add to this post.


Thanks, pulling the trigger tonight.


----------



## enthuz (Jan 24, 2012)

devildog1679 said:


> Thanks, pulling the trigger tonight.


You will not be disappointed. Get a movie with some action and/or explosions and try to contain yourself. 

I thought I saw you asking about the plugs? It takes the standard banana plugs (just like the rear of the receiver) not the speaker plugs (pins) for spring loaded clips.


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

enthuz said:


> You will not be disappointed. Get a movie with some action and/or explosions and try to contain yourself.
> 
> I thought I saw you asking about the plugs? It takes the standard banana plugs (just like the rear of the receiver) not the speaker plugs (pins) for spring loaded clips.


OK, Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats! Looking forward to hearing your impressions......


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if you already purchased or not, but you can get a better upgrade if your willing to spend about $800. This is the system I have thanks to the fine people on this site and trust me it sounds spectacular. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...95-great-entry-level-home-theater-system.html


----------



## devildog1679 (Aug 3, 2012)

Raikugen said:


> I'm not sure if you already purchased or not, but you can get a better upgrade if your willing to spend about $800. This is the system I have thanks to the fine people on this site and trust me it sounds spectacular. http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-system-recommendations/58395-great-entry-level-home-theater-system.html


Yes I have. Looks like a great setup you have. I wanted a 7.1 from the bat so the 9400 fit the bill. I'll see in a few days .


----------

